# 1948 Safticycle



## Randy1944 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have just traded for a 1948 Safticycle and I am new to this site.  I am looking for information and pictures of this motorized bike.  I have found a few pictures on the internet, but I would love to find more.  Especially, ones that showed original bikes and their original colors and such.  Also, I would like to find out about what was the original motor for these bikes.  Thanks much for reading my request and I look forward to hearing from you.     Regards,,    Randy


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome... try Dave Marko on here...


----------



## Randy1944 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would love to hear from Dave Marko about my bike.  Thanks


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Randy-
Unfortunately I really don't know much of anything about Safticycles, other than being able to spot one when I see one in photos. (never saw one in real life). Seems like there's a fair amount of photos in images on the internet. Perhaps if you were to try the Simplex Servicycle site at http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/ you might have better luck. Congratulations on purchasing a  unique and fairly rare motorbike. In the meantime, why don't you post a photo of your new acquisition?


----------



## Randy1944 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Safticycle*

Dave,  Thanks for the information.  I will get a picture on here soon.  I will keep looking for additional information and maybe more pictures.  If anyone has any information, I sure would appreciate your help.    Regards,     Randy


----------



## vincev (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Hi Randy-
> Unfortunately I really don't know much of anything about Safticycles, other than being able to spot one when I see one in photos. (never saw one in real life). Seems like there's a fair amount of photos in images on the internet. Perhaps if you were to try the Simplex Servicycle site at http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/ you might have better luck. Congratulations on purchasing a  unique and fairly rare motorbike. In the meantime, why don't you post a photo of your new acquisition?




I think Randy was being complimentary by saying thank you to you Dave. I like when you give information like "I don't know".


----------



## Randy1944 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Safticycle*

Sorry if I was misunderstood.  I meant it when I said "Thank you".  Information comes in many forms - honesty is always much appreciated.  Again, my apologies, if my response was taken wrongly.  I really do need help in gathering any and all information of the Safticycle.        Regards,   Randy


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,
I have 1948 Safticycle Cruiser that I bought a few years ago. Here are some pictures that I have of mine and one from the mikey bike collection. Good luck with it.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh I forgot to tell you some of the information I have learned. They were made in LaCross Wisconsin from 1941-1952 and then they were bought out. In the 40s they made the style like mine and then in the early 50s they made motorcycle style bikes under the name Speigal Airman. The original engine was a Briggs & Stratton model NP with a kick starter or a clinton with a kick starter. They are worth the most money with the original engine and from what I have learned that its not worth putting in the time or money to restore it if it doesn't have the original engine. Fully restored with the original engine they are worth $3000-$5000. The original engine if it is a briggs & stratton NP is worth $800-$1500 with the correct kick starter and the carburetor with the linkage for the pedal controls. The engines are similar to the ones used on Hiawatha Doodle Bugs and that is why they are worth so much money in terms of collectability. I hope that helps with your research.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ive owned a few, Great scooters!! Id love to find another one......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 31, 2013)

That would make a perfect frame for an electric bike.


----------



## Randy1944 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wanted to thank each of you for the great information that you have shared.     Randy


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 31, 2013)

Your welcome and good luck with it. Is your Safticycle the same style as mine considering we both have 48's?


----------



## Randy1944 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine does indeed appear to be the same as yours.  Mine has been restored, but it does not have the original - correct motor.  It has a pull start Clinton 3.6 hp.  Mine has red fenders and black wall tires and no rear rack or rear light.  I sure would like to find a correct motor - without breaking my bank.  Also, I am wondering about the difference between a Sportster and a Cruiser.  I have no idea which mine is.  Is there anybody out there that might help me with a correct motor?     Regards,     Randy


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 31, 2013)

N motors are pretty available. But with the proper engine base and matching kick start are  pricey but available.
The one way is to buy the  parts kick start



 
and engine base 



then assemble to a Briggs N model.
They are on E Bay now
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321283073055
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301051877734
Just make sure you get the right Briggs motor as some have oil pumps or splash lubricated and some don't this makes a difference to match up to the proper engine base . 
Thanks GT


----------



## Randy1944 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I would like to just buy these two items and then look for a motor  -  but  -  I just will not allow myself to spend that much money for just two parts.  I will just keep looking and maybe next year will be a better year.  I do appreciate the information and it at least gives me an idea of what is out there.    Randy


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2013)

Hopefully Randy you will get lucky. It does happen sometimes if you keep your eyes open and the word out there. Good Luck. Please post photos of your bike in it's current state.


----------



## Randy1944 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to be so slow in posting a picture of my bike.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks nice, you have the sportster model which was the base model and that did not come with a rear rack or lights with a generator off the engine. Although you could get both as accessories and it looks like you have a light but it was originally powered by a generator on the motor. Its to bad that you are missing the correct original engine because thats were the value is and they are very hard to find because they were specifically for motor bikes at the time. You would need to find a model NP Briggs and then get the kick start base and then the kick starter. The other important part you would need is the correct carburetor with the linkage for the pedals because both the brakes and the accelerator are controlled by it. I would get this Safticycle back to original spec with correct engine and parts because it will be a lot more valuable if you ever decide to sell it and originality is what collectors are looking for.


----------



## Randy1944 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks much for all of the great information.  I will be on the lookout for a correct motor that I can afford.  It is great that everyone is willing to share information about my bike.  I would hope that someone out there might help me with a lead on an engine----HELP!   Regards,    Randy


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2014)

Your welcome, I would keep an eye out on ebay and your local craigslist. Just search Briggs & Stratton model NP or if your want a Clinton I would guess you could search late 1940s 1.5 hp Clinton motor since they used those engines as well. There are a few websites out there with information on Safticycles, just search Safticycle on google and some good websites should come up.


----------

